# Dish 625 DVR: How to extract shows?



## Teletubbie (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm a long time ReplayTV user and I'm trying to help a coworker who is migrating from Dish to DirecTV DVR. He owns a 625 model and he has a few shows that he wants to save it in a format that he can either watch it later or transfer to his new DVR. I'm familiar with extracting shows from ReplayTV either to a PC or another hard drive. Can something similar be done with the 625 model? Thanks.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Teletubbie said:


> I'm a long time ReplayTV user and I'm trying to help a coworker who is migrating from Dish to DirecTV DVR. He owns a 625 model and he has a few shows that he wants to save it in a format that he can either watch it later or transfer to his new DVR. I'm familiar with extracting shows from ReplayTV either to a PC or another hard drive. Can something similar be done with the 625 model? Thanks.


Teletubbie,

Sorry, NO. The only way to archive shows from a Dish DVR would be to use the analog outputs and capture them to a standalone, DVD or via a computer capture card.

John


----------



## suptech (Jul 2, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Teletubbie,
> 
> Sorry, NO. The only way to archive shows from a Dish DVR would be to use the analog outputs and capture them to a standalone, DVD or via a computer capture card.
> 
> John


The less then $100 ( after rebate ) Dishplayer AV402 can do it .
I'd post a link ..but somehow my account has been lost ....
So I'm a newbie ..again ;-]

go to fatwallet and search on dishplayer


----------



## mbutler1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Teletubbie said:


> I'm a long time ReplayTV user and I'm trying to help a coworker who is migrating from Dish to DirecTV DVR. He owns a 625 model and he has a few shows that he wants to save it in a format that he can either watch it later or transfer to his new DVR. I'm familiar with extracting shows from ReplayTV either to a PC or another hard drive. Can something similar be done with the 625 model? Thanks.


I don't own a 625 but I have seen articles online describing how to pull the recorded shows directly off the hard drive. Can't speak to if it works or if it turns your receiver into a big paperweight but I have seen detailed instructions online for doing what you want to do. Either way, I'm sure it would void the warranty on the unit.

Short of hacking the unit you might want to see if you can hook up the coax out of the 625 to the antenna in on the new DVR and record your shows that way. That should work, in theory, I think. This would cover the DVR -> DVR, if you wanted to go from DVR -> PC, then the previous poster's video capture card and dishplayer solutions are the way to go.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Neither DISH nor Directv DVR's can record ANALOG over the air so burning to a DVD or video tape is probably your best option.


----------

